# Demetrio Albertini su Twitter: "Io non sono interista"



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

Due ore fa Demetrio Albertini, una delle bandiere rossonere candidate a entrare nel nuovo Milan, ha postato su Twitter una foto di uno striscione dei tifosi rossoneri con la frase "*Io non sono interista*". 
La foto è commentata dallo stesso Albertini con un semplice "..." che ha destato qualche perplessità tra i tifosi che lo seguono sul social. Potrebbe essere un attacco proprio al nuovo Milan dei cinesi che sta assumendo troppi ex Inter?

Altre news di giornata


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/demetrio-a...a-vt40150.html

QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-viola-potrebbe-entrare-nel-cda-vt40151.html#post1057720

QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-il-s...o-vt40149.html


QUI -) Milan: Fassone porta 30 nuovi dipendenti. I primi nomi.

QUI -) Bandiera Milan in società. Spunta anche Ambrosini.

QUI -) Milan: emissari cinesi attesi in Italia. Cambiano anche le banche.

QUI -) Ecco come lavora Mirabelli, il nuovo DS del Milan.

QUI -) Milan: il closing andrà oltre il 5 novembre.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Beh, è chiaro che sia una provocazione bella forte.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Settembre 2016)

se è cos' vuol dire che non lo hanno preso in considerazione....peccato...


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (11 Settembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Due ore fa Demetrio Albertini, una delle bandiere rossonere candidate a entrare nel nuovo Milan, ha postato su Twitter una foto di uno striscione dei tifosi rossoneri con la frase "*Io non sono interista*".
> La foto è commentata dallo stesso Albertini con un semplice "..." che ha destato qualche perplessità tra i tifosi che lo seguono sul social. Potrebbe essere un attacco proprio al nuovo Milan dei cinesi che sta assumendo troppi ex Inter?
> 
> Altre news di giornata
> ...



tanta stima Demetrio, tanta stima nonostante a soli 30 anni ti mandarono via a calci in chiulo come un Esajas qualunque.


----------



## Butcher (11 Settembre 2016)

B-r-a-v-o!


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

se perdiamo Albertini è già una pessima mossa


----------



## martinmilan (11 Settembre 2016)

Gli do ragione piena...i tifosi sono completamente distaccati dalla società e il Fassone porta solo interisti....che grandi scelte!!!

Albertini è l'unico serio candidato con esperienze importanti,super tifoso del Milan e non lo caka di striscio per paura che possa oscurarlo..si comincia davvero male...


----------



## __king george__ (11 Settembre 2016)

voleva dire "io non sono interista e quindi non mi vogliono nella nuova società?"....pessima cosa fosse così....


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Io mi auguro solamente che non ci sia lo zampino del demonio dietro tutto questo.


----------



## rossonerosempre (11 Settembre 2016)

Anche Seedorf e Pirlo li prendemmo dall'Inter. L'importante è prendere persone professionali e capaci.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Settembre 2016)

rossonerosempre ha scritto:


> Anche Seedorf e Pirlo li prendemmo dall'Inter. L'importante è prendere persone professionali e capaci.



L'importante è prendere i simboli del vecchio Milan così come li hanno Inter e Juve...
Altrimenti vedrai quanto fango getteranno Ordine Ruiu e compagnia varia...saremmo perennemente sotto attacco...già lo so...

*Con Maldini in società non fiaterebbero.*


----------



## Doctore (11 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> L'importante è prendere i simboli del vecchio Milan così come li hanno Inter e Juve...
> Altrimenti vedrai quanto* fango getteranno Ordine Ruiu e compagnia varia*...saremmo perennemente sotto attacco...già lo so...
> 
> *Con Maldini in società non fiaterebbero.*


non mi tocca minimamente quella spazzatura.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non mi tocca minimamente quella spazzatura.



Ma loro sono solo la punta della spazzatura...vedrai come destabilizzeranno l'ambiente in massa...i servi di Berlusconi faranno di tutto per screditare la nuova proprietà paragonandola a quella vecchia..e sono tanti..già dopo una settimana dopo il closing partirà la macchina del fango...vedrai..
Ordine in realtà è già partito accusando i cinesi di non aver fatto un buon mercato e facendo finta di non capire che la società non è ancora stata venduta...passano continuamente messaggi destabilizzanti che nel tifoso medio fa danni...


----------



## __king george__ (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro solamente che non ci sia lo zampino del demonio dietro tutto questo.



ammetto che stavolta questo pensiero ha sfiorato anche me....ma poi razionalmente non può essere...spero....


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Settembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Due ore fa Demetrio Albertini, una delle bandiere rossonere candidate a entrare nel nuovo Milan, ha postato su Twitter una foto di uno striscione dei tifosi rossoneri con la frase "*Io non sono interista*".
> La foto è commentata dallo stesso Albertini con un semplice "..." che ha destato qualche perplessità tra i tifosi che lo seguono sul social. Potrebbe essere un attacco proprio al nuovo Milan dei cinesi che sta assumendo troppi ex Inter?
> 
> Altre news di giornata
> ...




Reazione veramente infantile, sta rosicando


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Settembre 2016)

Demetrio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Settembre 2016)

Brutto segnale.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Settembre 2016)

rossonerosempre ha scritto:


> Anche Seedorf e Pirlo li prendemmo dall'Inter. L'importante è prendere persone professionali e capaci.



beh diciamo che quello che fa male e non vedere gente come Albertini, Maldini, Costacurta..


----------



## The Ripper (11 Settembre 2016)

"Fassone porta solo interisti". Mamma mia ragà...questo è livello basso però eh...
Al City, al PSG, se ne sono mai fregati da dove venissero i dirigenti? Hanno mai detto "Troppi arabi"? Se è gente capace che ben venga!
Tutti volevamo altri ds, ma bisogna anche vedere sono sono disponibili. E poi Fassone se vuole costruire un team sicuramente porta gente fidata e che conosce. Siamo alla fase 0. Poi si vedrà il lavoro e in base a questo verrà giudicato.

Io comunque quella di demetrio non la vedo come una provocazione, al cntrario.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "Fassone porta solo interisti". Mamma mia ragà...questo è livello basso però eh...
> Al City, al PSG, se ne sono mai fregati da dove venissero i dirigenti? Hanno mai detto "Troppi arabi"? Se è gente capace che ben venga!
> Tutti volevamo altri ds, ma bisogna anche vedere sono sono disponibili. E poi Fassone se vuole costruire un team sicuramente porta gente fidata e che conosce. Siamo alla fase 0. Poi si vedrà il lavoro e in base a questo verrà giudicato.
> 
> Io comunque quella di demetrio non la vedo come una provocazione, al cntrario.




beh come ho detto nel precedente post, dando spazio "agli interisti" non lo dai ai milanisti. Io avrei voluto un Albertini per esempio, ma invece probabilmente non ci sarà spazio per lui..


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Settembre 2016)

Peraltro mi chiedo chi ha dubbi sulla personalità di Ambrosini come possa volere questo prete mancato


Oh poi magari intende che arriva lui a prescindere dagli "interisti"


----------



## martinmilan (11 Settembre 2016)

Fatto sta che anche a me per adesso mi fa storcere un pò il naso che arrivino solo interisti..ovviamente poi li giudicherò per il loro lavoro e magari li apprezzerò anche, ma non posso nascondere un pò di malcontento...


----------



## Doctore (11 Settembre 2016)

Basta che se ne va galliani intanto.


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Settembre 2016)

Penso che il senso del suo commento sia che lui sarà il milanista in società


----------



## El Mágico (11 Settembre 2016)

Sinceramente non sò se è una provocazione o è una risposta a chi dice che Fassone chiama in società solo gli interisti. Se è stato chiamato si potrebbe interpretare cosi: guardate che io sono milanista e Fassone mi ha chiamato comunque. Nel caso contrario ci è rimasto molto male e polemizza.


----------



## Casnop (11 Settembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Due ore fa Demetrio Albertini, una delle bandiere rossonere candidate a entrare nel nuovo Milan, ha postato su Twitter una foto di uno striscione dei tifosi rossoneri con la frase "*Io non sono interista*".
> La foto è commentata dallo stesso Albertini con un semplice "..." che ha destato qualche perplessità tra i tifosi che lo seguono sul social. Potrebbe essere un attacco proprio al nuovo Milan dei cinesi che sta assumendo troppi ex Inter?
> 
> Altre news di giornata
> ...



Arrivano persone che hanno lavorato all'Inter, non dei suoi tifosi. Una battuta diretta alla pancia dei tifosi rossoneri, che però negli ultimi dieci anni hanno sopportato amarezze di ogni tipo da parte di coloro che hanno dichiarato di fare ogni cosa per amore o, si legge ora, per passione del Milan. I cinesi che acquistano sono tutti fan del Milan?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Settembre 2016)

Costacurta a sky ha detto che questo è il pensiero di tanti tifosi milanisti e che "non provino a chiamarmi"....per me si sta un tantino esagerando comunque...neanche avessero preso in societa Moratti...


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Costacurta a sky ha detto che questo è il pensiero di tanti tifosi milanisti e che "non provino a chiamarmi"....per me si sta un tantino esagerando comunque...neanche avessero preso in societa Moratti...



Fanno bene. Hanno dato precedenza agli interisti. Che vergogna.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Settembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Due ore fa Demetrio Albertini, una delle bandiere rossonere candidate a entrare nel nuovo Milan, ha postato su Twitter una foto di uno striscione dei tifosi rossoneri con la frase "*Io non sono interista*".
> La foto è commentata dallo stesso Albertini con un semplice "..." che ha destato qualche perplessità tra i tifosi che lo seguono sul social. Potrebbe essere un attacco proprio al nuovo Milan dei cinesi che sta assumendo troppi ex Inter?
> 
> Altre news di giornata
> ...



Il Milan ha bisogno di bravi dirigenti, prima ancora che di bravi tifosi. Se poi troviamo sia l'uno che l'altro ancora meglio, ma diventa difficile. 

Battuta per me infelice e inopportuna.


----------



## malos (11 Settembre 2016)

Come bandiera fossi in Fassone chiamerei J. Zanetti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Settembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Fanno bene. Hanno dato precedenza agli interisti. Che vergogna.



Avran dato precedenza a chi ritengono più preparati...come sempre parlerà il campo.
Ps. sennò bisognerebbe applicare la stessa cosa ai calciatori e prenderne di più scarsi solo perché tifosi milanisti e lasciar stare i Fabregas o James e via discorrendo


----------



## beleno (11 Settembre 2016)

Mah. Io sono abituato nella mia vita (professionale e non) a premiare il merito. Pero' in certi ruoli, se vuoi tramandare i valoro di cosa vuol dire essere "al milan" devi puntare su ex milanisti, visto che la societa' e' stata rasa al suolo negli anni. Ok che il DS non sara' il ruolo chiave in questa prospettiva, pero' qualche ex milanista dovra' esserci per forza.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Settembre 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Mah. Io sono abituato nella mia vita (professionale e non) a premiare il merito. Pero' in certi ruoli, se vuoi tramandare i valoro di cosa vuol dire essere "al milan" devi puntare su ex milanisti, visto che la societa' e' stata rasa al suolo negli anni. Ok che il DS non sara' il ruolo chiave in questa prospettiva, pero' qualche ex milanista dovra' esserci per forza.



Certamente hai ragione...qualche ex bandiera di vuole assolutamente...e per me pure ci sarà...ma poco m'importa se prendono anche gente che abbia lavorato all'inter...basta sia gente capace...in fin dei conti non sono loro ex bandiere..


----------



## sette (11 Settembre 2016)

Anche solo per questo tweet farei Albertini presidente.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Settembre 2016)

sette ha scritto:


> Anche solo per questo tweet farei Albertini presidente.



No, LA SCALA presidente del milan e del mondo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Settembre 2016)

Io sono comunque perplesso per le scelte che si tanno facendo, a partire da Fassone stesso. Che siano interisti per me è la cosa minore. Cioè, per un rilancio reale io mi aspettavo tutt'altra roba, non certo sti nomi qua...


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Settembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Due ore fa Demetrio Albertini, una delle bandiere rossonere candidate a entrare nel nuovo Milan, ha postato su Twitter una foto di uno striscione dei tifosi rossoneri con la frase "*Io non sono interista*".
> La foto è commentata dallo stesso Albertini con un semplice "..." che ha destato qualche perplessità tra i tifosi che lo seguono sul social. Potrebbe essere un attacco proprio al nuovo Milan dei cinesi che sta assumendo troppi ex Inter?
> 
> Altre news di giornata
> ...



Mi auguro che ci sbagliamo e non sia la provocazione che sembra,altrimenti tra questa e la frase di Costacurta partiamo male. A me l'idea di avere questi ex interisti non esalta,però è giusto lasciarli lavorare e solo dopo giudicare. Detto ciò però qualche bandiera me la aspetterei,bisogna riportare la tradizione e lo spirito del vero Milan.Non lo so,al momento sono dubbiosa,resto in attesa degli sviluppi ufficiali.


----------



## Dany20 (11 Settembre 2016)

rossonerosempre ha scritto:


> Anche Seedorf e Pirlo li prendemmo dall'Inter. L'importante è prendere persone professionali e capaci.


.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Settembre 2016)

raga i colpacci devono essere i giocatori, non i dirigenti eh!
non vorrei dire, ma MAROTTA alla Juve si è portato Paratici che aveva lavorato con lui alla Samp. Ed è la stessa cosa che sta facendo Fassone. Identica.

Se proprio c'è da storcere un po' il naso è che manca quella figura di livello internazionale. Il Begiristain di turno insomma.
Mi sembra sia stato adottato il modello Juve che, se sono persone competenti, non è sbagliato...tutt'altro.

Mi fanno ridere i discorsi: Pradé ha portato x...Sabatini ha portato x.... Il DS deve lavorare fianco a fianco con l'allenatore. E' l'allenatore che deve fare i nomi. Poi, avere come DS uno che ha sempre fatto l'osservatore non è male.
Non ci vuole molto ad andare a prendere Pjanic, Strootman, Manolas... basta che vai su internet se proprio non segui il calcio. voglio dire...erano nomi noti a tutti GLI ADDETTI AI LAVORI. Persino a Galliani.
Il vero colpaccio è andare a prendere i Thiago Silva, il 18enne James Rodriguez, il 19enne Modric, Verratti dalla Serie B e così via.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> raga i colpacci devono essere i giocatori, non i dirigenti eh!
> non vorrei dire, ma MAROTTA alla Juve si è portato Paratici che aveva lavorato con lui alla Samp. Ed è la stessa cosa che sta facendo Fassone. Identica.
> 
> Se proprio c'è da storcere un po' il naso è che manca quella figura di livello internazionale. Il Begiristain di turno insomma.
> ...



Bravo!! Sempre belle analisi! Con i soldi comunque sono capaci tutti di comprare campioni e metter su una squadra...basta essere persone sane di mente...e non nominatemi Galliani che lavora in palese malafede!


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> L'importante è prendere i simboli del vecchio Milan così come li hanno Inter e Juve...
> Altrimenti vedrai quanto fango getteranno Ordine Ruiu e compagnia varia...saremmo perennemente sotto attacco...già lo so...
> 
> *Con Maldini in società non fiaterebbero.*



si ma inter e juve hanno zanetti e Nedved, fine, STOP. 

qua ora stanno uscendo almeno 10 nomi di nostre ex leggende, quando se ci va di lusso ne verrà introdotta solo una (come in inter e juve). 
non capisco gli isterismi, l'importante è che sia gente competente. 

p.s. sulle battutine di Costacurta e del piero stendo un velo pietoso, sembra che non siano in grado di pensare con la propria testa ma seguono chiaramente la linea editoriale di sky, ovvero quella di gettare fango a prescindere sulla nuova società: quanto rosicano.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (12 Settembre 2016)

Guardate...dico la mia anche a costo di essere defenestrato da questo forum...la battuta di Del Piero? Magari fosse vera...preferirei mille volte Javer Zanetti che ha dato anima e corpo in campo e sta dando anima e corpo in società nonostante l'inter di Thoir non se la passasse granché piuttosto che le nostre prime donne...da cui mi sento tradito...perché per aiutare a far risalire i nostri colori mi sarei gettato anche nel fuoco piuttosto che fare sparate del genere o pretendere posto di prima classe in società...un po di umiltà non farebbe male alle nostre "leggende"..


----------



## The Ripper (12 Settembre 2016)

oh, ma perché qualcuno non va da Del Piero e gli chiede: "Oh, chiedi all'uccellino perché la Juve non ti ha voluto in società! Nedved è più bandiera di te, Alex?"


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2016)

Spero sia una specie di risposta a quelli che dicono che Fassone sta portando solo interisti al Milan, della serie, ci sono anch'io e non sono interista..

Vedremo


----------



## dottor Totem (12 Settembre 2016)

Certo che l'uscita di albertini ne ridimensiona comunque la serietà e la professionalità così tanto decantata. 
Se non ti hanno voluto non vedo perché sfottere e se tu non vuoi venire questo non è il modo di dimostrarlo.


----------



## naliM77 (12 Settembre 2016)

Ripeto la domanda fatta l'altro giorno:

Non li volete interisti, napoletani, juventini, romanisti, laziali, inglesi, tedeschi, francesi, spagnoli, si può sapere come li volete i dirigenti?

Che non abbiano mai lavorato altrove?Che siano solo milanisti anche se incompetenti?

P.s. capito il perchè dell'invito di Galliani a Fassone?Dite che non sapeva nulla della contestazione?


----------



## martinmilan (12 Settembre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Ripeto la domanda fatta l'altro giorno:
> 
> Non li volete interisti, napoletani, juventini, romanisti, laziali, inglesi, tedeschi, francesi, spagnoli, si può sapere come li volete i dirigenti?
> 
> ...


Perlomeno non tutti provenienti dall'Inter...che oltre ad essere un pò inizialmente destabilizzante come cosa è anche un a scelta discutibile sotto il profilo della qualità visti i loro risultati recenti.


----------



## naliM77 (12 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Perlomeno non tutti provenienti dall'Inter...che oltre ad essere un pò inizialmente destabilizzante come cosa è anche un a scelta discutibile sotto il profilo della qualità visti i loro risultati recenti.



Ma chi l'ha detto ceh verranno tutti dall'Inter?

L'alrticolo dell'altro giorno parlava di 30 nuovi "arrivi" ed ha fatto appena 3 nomi di provenienti dall'Inter ed è passata la notizia "tutti dall'Inter".

Mah.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si ma inter e juve hanno zanetti e Nedved, fine, STOP.
> 
> qua ora stanno uscendo almeno 10 nomi di nostre ex leggende, quando se ci va di lusso ne verrà introdotta solo una (come in inter e juve).
> non capisco gli isterismi, l'importante è che sia gente competente.
> ...



Debbo dire che io ogni volta che l'ho sentito parlare in tv, Costacurta, mi ha sempre dato l'idea di una persona con un QI davvero basso..
L'avrei visto bene in spogliatoio ad insegnare le regole, da buon ufficiale, ma non lo metterei in un ruolo dirigenziale manco morto..


----------



## wfiesso (12 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Perlomeno non tutti provenienti dall'Inter...che oltre ad essere un pò inizialmente destabilizzante come cosa è anche un a scelta discutibile sotto il profilo della qualità visti i loro risultati recenti.



per quanto mi riguarda possono anche venire tutti dal burundi, mi basta solo che sia gente con voglia passione e professionalità, son stati fatti 3 nomi sin ora, 3 persone che Fassone conosce e con cui ha lavorato, e si è scatenata una samba di polemiche, lasciamoli lavorare, ancora la dirigenza è in uno stato embrionale, vediamo che succede, ma non attacchiamoli dopo 2 partite, la storia della Juve insegna che serve tempo per rinascere, intanto gioiamo del fatto che si possa cambiare dopo 10 anni di sfracello totale


----------



## ghettoprollo (12 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Perlomeno non tutti provenienti dall'Inter...che oltre ad essere un pò inizialmente destabilizzante come cosa è anche un a scelta discutibile sotto il profilo della qualità visti i loro risultati recenti.



Fassone è stato prima alla Juventus, poi al Napoli e infine all'Inter e fino ad ora si è portato dietro soltanto Mirabelli (anch'egli con pregressa esperienza in altre aziende). Bene o male tutti i dirigenti sportivi che ad oggi lavorano in serie A hanno operato in società diverse, vogliamo schifarli tutti?

Se poi la storia dovesse prendere la piega del colonizziamo il Milan con ex-dipendenti del F.C. Inter inizierei pure io a storcere il naso, ma dovremmo sempre ricordarci di rimettere ogni giudizio dopo i fatti.


----------



## ghettoprollo (12 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> per quanto mi riguarda possono anche venire tutti dal burundi, mi basta solo che sia gente con voglia passione e professionalità, son stati fatti 3 nomi sin ora, 3 persone che Fassone conosce e con cui ha lavorato, e si è scatenata una samba di polemiche, lasciamoli lavorare, ancora la dirigenza è in uno stato embrionale, vediamo che succede, ma non attacchiamoli dopo 2 partite, la storia della Juve insegna che serve tempo per rinascere, intanto gioiamo del fatto che si possa cambiare dopo 10 anni di sfracello totale



Perfetto. Ormai come tifosi (ed è comprensibile) siamo esasperati e non abbiamo più la pazienza di valutare freddamente il corso degli eventi. Calma, pazienza e testa.


----------



## wfiesso (12 Settembre 2016)

ghettoprollo ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Ormai come tifosi (ed è comprensibile) *siamo esasperati* e non abbiamo più la pazienza di valutare freddamente il corso degli eventi. Calma, pazienza e testa.



parole sante, dobbiamo avere la lucidità di mantenere la calma e lasciar lavorare i nuovi, non riduciamoci a fare i tifosi da rometta, perchè il Milan ha una storia diversa, torneremo grandi, ma serve pazienza a partire da noi tifosi


----------



## Black (12 Settembre 2016)

io questa uscita di Albertini (e pure di Costacurta) non l'ho mica capita. Chiaro a nessun milanista fa piacere vedere che portano ex-nerazzurri in società, ma alla fine parliamo di dirigenti o di staff tecnico, mica parliamo di ex-giocatori. Importante è che sia gente capace. Anche perché poi se guardiamo bene, al di là degli ex-giocatori, non è che Fassone poteva portare chissa chi in società, ormai nel Milan dopo anni di Galliani non ce n'era uno di affidabile.
Mi è sembrata poi un uscita in stile tifoso e non me l'aspettavo da uno come Albertini. Probabilmente ci è rimasto male per non essere stato contattato. Non vedo altre spiegazioni.


----------



## Coripra (12 Settembre 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> io questa uscita di Albertini (e pure di Costacurta) non l'ho mica capita. Chiaro a nessun milanista fa piacere vedere che portano ex-nerazzurri in società, ma alla fine parliamo di dirigenti o di staff tecnico, mica parliamo di ex-giocatori. Importante è che sia gente capace. Anche perché poi se guardiamo bene, al di là degli ex-giocatori, non è che Fassone poteva portare chissa chi in società, ormai nel Milan dopo anni di Galliani non ce n'era uno di affidabile.
> Mi è sembrata poi un uscita in stile tifoso e non me l'aspettavo da uno come Albertini. Probabilmente ci è rimasto male per non essere stato contattato. Non vedo altre spiegazioni.



Probabile, e io pure non me l'aspettavo.
Io ricorderei anche che la maggioranza degli ex grandi giocatori del periodo berlusconiano hanno pianto (a parole) lacrime amare sul distacco di B dal Milan.


----------

